# I'm Such A Loser



## Willtallica (Jul 20, 2008)

I moved to an area with a lot of nothing, but bad jobs, and no martial art gyms. Sadly for the past years I've been trying to teach myself Muay Thai like a complete idiot. 

I go into Muay thai after I downloaded an awesome video from a real authentic muay thai fighter, and I've just been hooked ever since. Sometimes I just watch it again to at least try to learn techniques, but this must be futile. 

Maybe I can post some videos of my boxing techniques, and have something better than nothing. I even try to condition my shins, and elbow by hitting em. I could barely take it at first, but now I can take it all day long.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome! You really need both an experienced coach and a good training partner for Muay Thai. Is there a (Western) boxing gym nearby? At a YMCA or PAL or something? That's be a start!


----------



## bobquinn (Jul 20, 2008)

Chin up! Unless you are in the ring! Think positive and the advise of the previous post will get you through the down time. Get a heavy bag asap and pound away.

Bob Quinn


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to the best place in the world and Like Arnisador said look into the Y or a personal gym. That way you get some type of a trainer. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome!  Keep as positive an attitude as you can...and look around where you move...there may be some places that aren't well known that may provide training opportunities for you.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome! Keep searching for a teacher. There must be one somewhere!!


----------



## jarrod (Jul 21, 2008)

my opinion is definately in the minority on this one, but self-training is better than no training.  i often tell my students that if you can learn to keep your hands up & your eyes on your opponent, you will be way ahead of someone with no training whatsoever.  in any case, welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I know you said you're interested in Muay Thai - but look around for other options; you might find something else that catches your interest.  There's only so much you can learn without an instructor - or at least a training partner.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 21, 2008)

You don't sound like a loser to me.  You sound like somebody who is unusually determined and self motivated. That's a rare and precious quality.

I second the above opinions that you find an instructor or at least a partner. There may not be a Muy Thai school but in my area one can find martial arts classes through the local Parks and Recreation programs, held at the community centers.  Much better than trying to go it alone


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT, you're not a loser - you found us! this is the best place I know for advice on martial arts! If you post up your whereabouts I'm sure somewhere will know what's available around your way that could help you. :ultracool


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT. Arnisador has a great thought on your question. All my best to you.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT 

Now there is something I dont understand here

You are a looser because there are no schools in your area

How does that make you a looser? 

A style that I would really like to train is bajiquan and there are absolutely no Bajiquan schools in my area and that does not make me a looser.

Maybe this will help

AMERICAN MUAY THAI SCHOOL & CAMP DATABASE

Also if you tell the good folks here on MT roughly where you are located maybe they can help you find a school close by


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 22, 2008)

Stay positive.

If there really aren't any schools in the area, try looking for instructors that might meet and train with you.

Also look for like-minded, interested, and athletic people to train with you. Your confidence will rise due to your increasing organizational skills, and you will become a leader within your group through direction.

Speaking of that, ask around! MT has tons of people that will give you pointers on training methods. Write them down. Look them up on Youtube or order an instructional vid.

Enter regional competitions to test your skills. Learn from your mistakes. Strive to be a better martial artist... more importantly (to me) a better fighter.

There are many options. And unless you live on the South Pole, I'm pretty sure someone is out there to train with you.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with many of the other posters. Not having many schools in your area has nothing to do with that.  I woudl suggest that you simply focus on extremely basic techniques. Don't do anything too intense as you should have proper instruction to avoid potential injury etc......   Where do you live by the way ?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## hapkenkido (Aug 11, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------

